# Bee Culture



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Frankly, I find most of his commentary to be annoying. I don't even read his articles anymore.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Bjorn:

You should write into Bee Culture and voice what you think.


----------



## Fernhill (Dec 30, 2004)

*Or better yet...*

Or better yet, write a better article. I often think when I read articles in BC or ABJ that it sounds like the authors hurried something out the door to make a deadline. I'd like to hear from/see more articles about regular people keeping bees and what they're finding and experiencing. I know these folks get paid to write and have to come up with an article each month but sometimes the topics are just disappointing.

So Bjorn?

Mike


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Does anyone know how many people subscribe to BC or ABJ?

Keith


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Do a poll here and and see what kind of results you get from this forum.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I agree that some of the articals seem like people have rushed through it or do not explain enough in the artical.

However, I do understand that we are all beekeepers.... not journlists....


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

> Does anyone know how many people subscribe to BC or ABJ?

Yes, I do. 

Their "audited circulation" numbers are printed every quarter or
so in the magazines themselves. A "statement of circulation"
as required by some obscure law or other.

I agree with the person who suggested writing something better
yourself, and sending it in. As for "opinions", if the Editor can't
editorialize, then who can? 

Opposing views, especially one that would take Kim to task 
himself for the death of his queen would be welcome, and would 
likely be given prominent placement.


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

I'd like to see a humorous article by Bjorn inside the back cover!    

You know, one of those where the truck ran out of gas with a load of bees?


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

*Or*



BerkeyDavid said:


> I'd like to see a humorous article by Bjorn inside the back cover!
> 
> You know, one of those where the truck ran out of gas with a load of bees?


Or he turned the corner too fast and lost his load and didn't have a bee suit...


----------

